# The thing that bugs me the most about FA down time.



## PebblesTheFox (May 22, 2016)

I get they're busy. Its been another two days of downtime and the only information we were given was when the downtime was started.
No updates at all on how things are going. Even a quick "we're doing our best; we have no ETA but we are still working on this!" That'd be great. Better than nothing. .___. Oh well; Hopefully it'll be back up soon.


----------



## (dark)Drakee (May 22, 2016)

Just be patient and stop creating threads about it. There is also Weasyl, Sofurry and Inkbunny... and probably even more other websites.

We are all going to die...


----------



## PebblesTheFox (May 22, 2016)

(dark)Drakee said:


> Just be patient and stop creating threads about it. There is also Weasyl, Sofurry and Inkbunny... and probably even more other websites.
> 
> We are all going to die...


-is being patient- Not like I was throwing a bitch fit. XD Just making a statement; Updates are nice. Even if they're swift and short.


----------



## Serathinian (May 22, 2016)

The third option. That way,


I might have an ETA for when everything is in order again.
I might learn some computer stuff.


----------



## Fordoxia (May 22, 2016)

Serathinian said:


> The third option. That way,
> 
> 
> I might have an ETA for when everything is in order again.
> I might learn some computer stuff.


You want to learn about computers?

www.youtube.com: Computerphile

Now you learn everything!  How 3D rendering works; how security works; how the kernel works...   Even how UTF-8 works.  It's all there.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 22, 2016)

Do you know what bugs me? All of these pointless rant threads being made in an attempt to move along development.

Do you know what else bugs me? Knowing that there are good alternatives to post your art, make commissions, get your pOrn fix and not utilizing them in the meantime.


#furrydrama
#gooutside


----------



## HTML (May 22, 2016)

Do you know what bugs me? When ya gotta fart but can't.


----------



## (dark)Drakee (May 22, 2016)

HTML said:


> Do you know what bugs me? When ya gotta fart but can't.



This. But same applies to burping... and sneezing?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 22, 2016)

HTML said:


> Do you know what bugs me? When ya gotta fart but can't.


Do you know what bugs me? When you do fart and it turns into a potential shit.


----------



## xTwilightStarx (May 22, 2016)

I've started looking at these threads purely for the shit posting.


----------



## Caraid (May 22, 2016)

They said they'd try to get the site back up today. While more status updates would be nice, you don't really need to know more. They're working on it and there's nothing you can do to speed up the process so sit back 'nd chill.


----------



## TidesofFate (May 22, 2016)

If only people would stop making threads about the exact same issue. If you have anything to say, please go to threads that people have already opened where they talk about this.


----------



## PebblesTheFox (May 22, 2016)

xTwilightStarx said:


> I've started looking at these threads purely for the shit posting.


Honestly only made a post so I'd be entertained during downtime. Worked okay so far.


----------



## Jeffron (May 22, 2016)

I honestly would like more updates small ones even on their progress , I want to know how far along they are.


----------



## Shotalicious (May 22, 2016)

I agree. It would be nice to see how everything is coming along


----------



## Wither (May 22, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Do you know what bugs me? All of these pointless rant threads being made in an attempt to move along development.
> 
> Do you know what else bugs me? Knowing that there are good alternatives to post your art, make commissions, get your pOrn fix and not utilizing them in the meantime.
> 
> ...


Do you know what bugs me? Hashtags. You fuck.
Ilu <3


----------



## Necire (May 22, 2016)

Do you know what bugs me, everything. Every....fucking.....thing.


----------



## DravenDonovan (May 22, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734248831244750849


----------



## KazWolf (May 22, 2016)

I think i am moving to furry network.


----------



## Fordoxia (May 22, 2016)

KazWolf said:


> I think i am moving to furry network.


I looked at FN, looks pretty sleek, but I dislike the lack of advanced search capabilities.


----------

